# Rally added at Warren Farm Brean Nr Burnham on Sea in Brean



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at Warren Farm Brean Nr Burnham on Sea in Brean Nr Burnham on Sea, Somerset starting 16/09/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=368

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

oldenstar has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

tokkalosh has just added their name to attend this rally

For the week please Jacquie


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

wackywyco has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Woofer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

HermanHymer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pepe has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anymore coming to join us at Warren Farm?


Could those on the list please let me know their arrival date and departure date if not coming for the full 7 nights. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

veron has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally

We will arrive late afternoon on Tuesday, 17th, and stay until the following Monday.


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

Suzysetter has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going to join us at Warren Farm??? we do seem to have quite a few single ladies attending so come on lets have a few single men to join them :wink: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If any more of you are thinking of coming to Warren Farm could you please add your names to the rally list HERE as I have to let the site know soon how many to expect. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

arvy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

spence has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

kezbea has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

*Brean rally*

New at this rally thing so what is members cost and subscribers cost
mean.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Brean rally*



kezbea said:


> New at this rally thing so what is members cost and subscribers cost
> mean.


Hi Dave

Price is the same for all at Warren Farm, at some rallys we have charged a bit extra for those that were not subscribers if we were supplying something like a free night etc.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If you haven't already done so can you please let me have the dates you require for Warren Farm. Thanks

If you are thinking of joining us please be quick adding your name to the rally list as I have to let the site know how many to expect next week.


Jacquie


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Jaq, we expect to be with you all week, all being well.
Pete& Mo


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

KENNYJAY has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

wizzardi has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

cavs has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tonyidle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

tonyidle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

For those of you that haven't been to Warren Farm before we are in field 3 for next week, which is straight past reception past the shop over the little bridge turn right follow the road to the end and turn left into field 3. Our van is the Geist Phantom with blue butterflies on it, we should have the MHF flag flying depending on the weather :roll:

If your not coming on Monday can you please let me know an estimated time of arrival for the day you intend to arrive as this saves us hanging about for hours waiting for you. Thanks

If you have had a change of plan and not coming at all please let me know a.s.a.p my mobile number is *0753 863 6122* please ring or text me.

If you could have the correct money for your stay in cash please if would be a great help. Thanks

Look forward to seeing you all soon, have a safe trip

Jacquie & John


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks to Jac for organising this. We left before 9 this morning and didn't see anyone about to say farewell to (didn't like to knock at Jac and John's van with the blinds still closed!).

It was good to meet you all. See you next time.

Stephen and Helen


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you to Jackie and John for a chance to meet some of the motorhome facts members at the Brean Rally, as some of you know i have gone back to a caravan but we were made most welcome and hope to see you again.

Dave and Rosalie


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*Warren farm*

Thanks Jac & john for a great weekend and nice to meet up with old friends 
Kenny & Rhona


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you Jac and John. Another great weekend.




Regards
Pam


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks Jacqui and John for organising this week. A lovely site and well worth the long haul down from the north. The company was great and it was nice to meet new friends and renew acquaintances. It's a pity the weather kept us indoors the first couple of days, but there you are!

See you same place, same time next year??


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks to Jacqui and John for a lovely rally. Hope to come again next year.

Veronica and DannyBoy


----------

